# Wie rufe ich diese Methode auf?



## Mikrowelle (17. Mrz 2014)

Hallo

Ich einem JSF Projekt befindet sich in einem Bean folgende Methode


```
/**
	 * Versendet eine E-Mail zur Validierung der E-Mailadresse, die für den
	 * Benutzer angegeben wurde. Die Parameter für die Kommunikation mit dem
	 * Mailserver werden aus dem ContextAttribut "mail.properties" gelesen.
	 * 
	 * @param facesContext
	 *            Der Context der JSF-Infrastruktur
	 * @return null da kein Seitenwechsel stattfindet.
	 */
	public String validierungsEmail(FacesContext facesContext) {

		ExternalContext externalContext = facesContext.getExternalContext();
		try {
			ServletContext servletContext = (ServletContext) externalContext
					.getContext();
			Properties properties = (Properties) servletContext
					.getAttribute("org.shareezy.MAIL_PROPERTIES");

			Session session = Session.getInstance(properties);
			Address[] addresses = InternetAddress.parse(benutzer.getEmail());

			Message message = new MimeMessage(session);
			message.setRecipients(Message.RecipientType.TO, addresses);
			message.setSubject("[shareezy] Validierung der Registrierung");

			// TODO check validationHash (nach ascii konvertieren)
			String validationUrl = externalContext.getRequestPathInfo()
					+ benutzer.getValidationHash();

			message.setText("Hallo,\r"
					+ "auf dem Portal [shareezy] wurde eine Registrierung "
					+ "mit der E-Mailadresse '"
					+ benutzer.getEmail()
					+ "'durchgeführt.\r"
					+ "Wenn die Registrierung abgeschlossen werden soll,\r"
					+ "so kann dies nur durch Anwahl des folgenden Verweises geschehen:\r\r"
					+ validationUrl + "\r\r" + "Mit freundlichem Gruß\r");

			Transport.send(message);
		} catch (MessagingException e) {
			FacesMessage message = new FacesMessage();
			message.setSummary("Fehler beim Versenden der E-Mail zur Valitation");
			message.setDetail(e.getLocalizedMessage());
			message.setSeverity(FacesMessage.SEVERITY_FATAL);
			facesContext.addMessage(null, message);
		}
		return null;
	}
```

Wie rufe ich diese Methode auf? Ich verstehe den Parameter nicht.


----------



## Farbtopf (17. Mrz 2014)

Heyhoo,

Als erstes fehlen dir die Annotationen die JSF beibringt das es ein Bean ist z.b. 

@managedbean
@requestscope

MFG Fabian

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------

